

An iPad owner's quest to get a $99 TouchPad on Friday night - giostyle
http://astroaficionado.net/2011/08/20/hp-touchpad-friday-love-story/

======
sjs
Someone needs to turn on caching.

In the meantime I'll share a doesn't-own-a-tablet-but-has-a-work-iPad guy's
quest to get a $99 TouchPad on Friday night. I arrived home from work and saw
the firesale news on the twitternetz. I immediately left my house and walked
to the local Futureshop, not really expecting there to be any. They were out
and directed me to Staples, who was also out. Meanwhile my friend was driving
to the Futureshop and Costco just outside town. FS was out and Costco had 5 of
them, stil priced at $500, but employees had taken them off the shelf since
they were dropping the price the following day and they wanted to claim them.

I then checked The Source before giving up. London Drugs was surely out by
that time, around 8:30 pm, and that was my last bet. One of the guys at The
Source was willing to sell me his used 16 gb TouchPad for $200.

So I just came home, gave up, and am now lamenting all the TouchPads on eBay
and Craigslist. I was apparently one of the few who actually wanted one.
Hopefully nobody buys them and the price drops back down now that these people
will be stuck with TouchPads they didn't actually want. I shouldn't complain
too loudly though because my plan was to buy a 32 GB and 2x 16 GBs, then sell
the 16 GBs at a profit to pay for my 32 GB.

(If you're curious, I'm furnishing a new place so I don't have a lot of
disposable cash otherwise I would have just a bought a TouchPad at full
price.)

